# Talk me into a lightweight 11-34 cassette... possible to drop 40-45g?



## IAmtnbikr (May 17, 2008)

Well, it appears that my NRS is going to be at 22.05 pounds (or barely under but I'm being on the conservative side until I actually have all parts changed and weigh it). Looking it over the only place that I feel I may see a significant place to lose weight (and retain the pedals I refuse to part with!) is the cassette. I have an XTR 11-34 on there now. I believe that it would be possible to drop those almost 25g to get into the high-21 lb area with a lighter cassette. Any thoughts from those who've used a light cassette? Shifting quality/durability/actual weights/cost? Here's the current build as a reference point (actual weight as measured with a WTB Rocket V SLT saddle, steel frt der clamp/frt & r der cable fixing/brake caliper/shifter mount/brake mount bolts, and XTR QR's was 22.46 lbs):

Build with all new parts as mentioned that are coming should be 22.05 maximum:

'05 NRS 16.5" frame
DT Swiss XRC100 fork with lockout switch
FSA headset
carbon fiber spacer
Syntace F99 105mm stem with ti bolts
Titec 118 ti bar
Bontrager Select grips
DT Swiss XR Carbon shock
XTR bb with tube removed
XTR 970 crankset
XTR frt der
al frt der mount bolt
XTR Shadow rear der
al cable fixing bolts
XTR shift pods with OGD removed
al bolts for shift/brake controls
Shimano cables/housings
XTR chain
Time ATAC carbon pedals with Stan's ti kit (springs and axles)
USE Alien carbon fiber post trimmed
Cycle King carbon fiber saddle
Woodman Deathgrip SL ti clamp
Formula Evo brakes
ti caliper mount bolts
Alligator windcutter rotors
ti rotor bolts
King DiscGoTech hubs
DT Swiss spokes/alum nipples
DT Swiss XRC330 rims
Velox rim tape
Maxxis Flyweight tubes
Schwalbe Racing Ralph/Fast Fred tires
Halo bolt-on cro-mo skewers

Any and all input is appreciated!


----------



## FueLEX8 (May 24, 2008)

*cassette 11-34*

this is at 180 grams

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-08-Cycle-King-Ti-Cassette-11-34T-188g-fit-XTR-M970_W0QQitemZ380075610418QQcmdZViewItemQQptZCycling_Parts_Accessories?hash=item380075610418&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318

im looking at it, any comments on it? it seems decent to me


----------



## protocol_droid (Jul 7, 2004)

if you e-mail the seller, he ended up selling me two of them for 180 shipped outside of ebay. Almost the same price as an xtr but much lighter.


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

Droid - thanks for the heads up! What did you say to get that?


----------



## IAmtnbikr (May 17, 2008)

Interesting... and how did it shift? I thought I'd heard they were questionable so that's why I wondered. Also I was told that replacing the derailleur jockey wheels with carbon fiber would drop nearly 20g; unsure if that's true or not?


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

Yes carbon jockey wheels saved 20grams on my Sram XO rear mech.


----------



## InvictaS1 (Mar 19, 2005)

you could save 60 grams by getting rid of your bontrager grips and switching over to cork or foam grips. thats a savings of over 2 ounces for under $10! if you do get a lightweight cassette you might as well get a lighter chain, a KMC superlight chain will save you probably an ounce over your shimano chain.


----------



## mtbmitch2 (Sep 24, 2007)

the Tune rear hub is 100 grams lighter than the CK rear hub, there are some light headsets
from extralite. nice pick of parts you have. what is the rear suspension travel of your frame?
also action-tec ti chain rings are long lasting and light


----------



## IAmtnbikr (May 17, 2008)

I did some hunting around and am a little more leery now; a fair amount of folks have said the shifting was subpar with that cassette. Although I'd love to dip under 22 even I won't do it at the expense of poor shifting. I did some dinking around and found that I'd forgotten to remove the caps on my brake caliper bleeder ports and the BERT's in my handlebar.  So, I'm kind of torn on whether or not to try one.


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

I have 2 versions of that cassette that I bought from Nino some time ago (about 18 mos ago?). I bought from the 1st batch. I have an 11-34 and an 11-30. The problem that I have with the 11-34, is that the rivets that hold the sprockets to the spiders are too tall. I am using it with a KMC X10SL. In the 3rd sprocket, the chain rides on the heads of the rivets that are holding the 2nd and 1st sprockets to the spider, and in the 5th sprocket, the chain rides on the heads of the rivets holding the 3rd and 4th sprockets on their spider. I don't know how it would work if I was running a 9 speed chain, since the side plates would be further apart, and maybe there'd be enough room between the plates to clear the rivet heads. I have no trouble at all with the shifting though.

On the 11-30, the problem is the shifting from the 8th sprocket to the 7th. It hesitates, and needs a little extra travel of the shifter to pull it up. If I just click it from the 8th shifter position to the 7th shifter position, it won't climb up the cog. Otherwise this one also works fine. I wore out the 11t Ti cog on the 11-30 and went back to the steel one (Nino's SL cog sets shipped with both), because this is on my commuter bike, and I spend a lot of time in that cog, and I also torque pretty hard there.

I've heard that the current batch of cassettes addressed some of these issues, and I will certainly buy more when the time comes. The weight savings and durability are just too good to pass up.


----------



## protocol_droid (Jul 7, 2004)

Tiffster said:


> Droid - thanks for the heads up! What did you say to get that?


on ebay there were only specific 11/34's and I wanted 11/32 in gold. he said that he had some in his physical store and he'd ship them out from there for that pricing. I bought one and then another a few weeks later.


----------



## protocol_droid (Jul 7, 2004)

protocol_droid said:


> if you e-mail the seller, he ended up selling me two of them for 180 shipped outside of ebay. Almost the same price as an xtr but much lighter.


Whoops, I meant to say 180 shipped each, not for 180 shipped for 2 of em.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*shifting issues...*



BlownCivic said:


> I've heard that the current batch of cassettes addressed some of these issues...


interestingly only very few cassettes suffered from these rivets. i got very few complaints and there were several guys that ordered a second cassette for another bike after they were happy with what they got. i use also the "old" version on my own bikes without any problems at all.nevertheless these rivets got changed so ALL possible combinations of different setups should work without any glitches...

shown below:
old VS new version


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

Try weighing your bike on a different scale. That might save 40g. 

I know I'm in the weight weenies forum, but it sounds like you are too obsessed about the number. You have a seriously light bike, that I'm sure performs just fine. 

You can't beat the shift quality of an XTR cassette.


----------



## IAmtnbikr (May 17, 2008)

Lol! Scale is VERY accurate. Yes, the bike works very well for me and unless the light cassette performs as well as the XTR I won't go that route. I love the NRS on the trails we have here to ride. I just figure the older I get the more advantages I need....


----------



## IAmtnbikr (May 17, 2008)

mtbmitch2 said:


> the Tune rear hub is 100 grams lighter than the CK rear hub, there are some light headsets
> from extralite. nice pick of parts you have. what is the rear suspension travel of your frame?
> also action-tec ti chain rings are long lasting and light


I'm pretty set on the CK hubs too, as I am my Time pedals. Rear travel is 95mm and front is 100mm.


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

To save weight in my opinion change:


'05 NRS 16.5" frame
DT Swiss XRC100 fork with lockout switch
FSA headset
carbon fiber spacer Swap to Point1 Racing spacers lightest in the world 
Syntace F99 105mm stem with ti bolts
Titec 118 ti bar
Bontrager Select grips Swap to something lighter
DT Swiss XR Carbon shock
XTR bb with tube removed
XTR 970 crankset
XTR frt der
al frt der mount bolt
XTR Shadow rear der
al cable fixing bolts
XTR shift pods with OGD removed
al bolts for shift/brake controls
Shimano cables/housings Fit Alligator I-Links with Powercordz
XTR chain Change to KMC X9 SL 
Time ATAC carbon pedals with Stan's ti kit (springs and axles)
USE Alien carbon fiber post trimmed
Cycle King carbon fiber saddle
Woodman Deathgrip SL ti clamp
Formula Evo brakes Formula R1 ?
ti caliper mount bolts
Alligator windcutter rotors Swap to Scrub rotors
ti rotor bolts
King DiscGoTech hubs
DT Swiss spokes/alum nipples
DT Swiss XRC330 rims
Velox rim tape
Maxxis Flyweight tubes
Schwalbe Racing Ralph/Fast Fred tires
Halo bolt-on cro-mo skewers


The above will save a decent amount of weight and get it well below 22lbs - the most expensive thing there is the Scrub rotors the rest of it is cheap enough to change out .


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

IAmtnbikr said:


> unless the light cassette performs as well as the XTR I won't go that route.QUOTE]
> 
> I went from the M970 11-34 XTR to this cassette. It shifts just as well as the XTR in the 11-34 version. My only issue was the rivets. That has been corrected. I will buy more.
> 
> Give it a try.


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

What's the wear rate on the rest of the cassette like though ?


----------



## IAmtnbikr (May 17, 2008)

So you're pretty comfortable recommending it then?


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

Tiffster said:


> What's the wear rate on the rest of the cassette like though ?


I've put about 3,000 kms on the 11-30, and other than the 11t Ti cog wearing enough that the new chain was skipping, everything else is still working very well. I ride this cassette in the rain, road grit, and just a little off road.

The 11-34 probably has about 1,000 off road kms on it, and it is still fine. I changed the chain about 200 kms ago, and it still shifts great, and does not skip.

I definitely recommend it (assuming you're getting the latest version).


----------



## Soya (Jun 22, 2007)

Your Select grips weigh 88gr for the pair. Some Titec Pork Rinds weigh 20gr.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

KMC X10 SL would drop at least 60 gr over your current XTR.
I don't trust carbon der pulleys anymore, instead I use Extralite's Delrin pulleys at 9 gr, still half of "normal" pulley weight.
As others have pointed out, get some light grips, Bontrager XX-lites are about 15 gr, but too thin for my taste, I'm using Extralite foam 28 gr, but worth the extra weight.
You should be around a 100 and something gr loss.
If you go for the Cycle King cassette, or Recon (which is the one I got) that would be another 50 gr


----------



## IAmtnbikr (May 17, 2008)

Soya said:


> Your Select grips weigh 88gr for the pair. Some Titec Pork Rinds weigh 20gr.


I may even have a set of these stashed away... I'll look. If so, then that does what I wanted... to be under 22 pounds even... and I can still keep the XTR cassette. :thumbsup:


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

On a 16.5" frame, I have to assume that you are a smaller guy? If so, dump the spacer, cut your steerer tube down to the minimum legnth to have your stem directly on the top cap of the headset. That'll save some grams!

Also, are your tricked out Time pedals lighter than Eggbeater 4 Ti's???

And is there a titanium version of your Halo skewers???


----------



## IAmtnbikr (May 17, 2008)

Yep, I'm 5' 8" with a 30" inseam and weigh about 175 lbs. I actually am a bit more comfortable with the position of the bar like that. Especially after taking off a Titec ti 10-degree stem (on eBay now) and putting on the Syntace 6-degree one. Pedals are 299g as they have the ti axles and ti springs. I wanted to stay with cro-moly for the skewers for strength.


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*Nice photo*

A good illustration.



nino said:


> interestingly only very few cassettes suffered from these rivets. i got very few complaints and there were several guys that ordered a second cassette for another bike after they were happy with what they got. i use also the "old" version on my own bikes without any problems at all.nevertheless these rivets got changed so ALL possible combinations of different setups should work without any glitches...
> 
> shown below:
> old VS new version


----------



## Duckman (Jan 12, 2004)

That 295gm Fast Fred rear tire barely counts as a tire for more then anything more then a dirt path. IMO your giving up waaaaaay too much ridability with a tire(yes I have a couple 2.0 Fast Freds) like that.


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Funny, I am the same height and weight. If you can stand the floaty feel of Eggbeater pedals, you could loose and easy 40 grams with Eggbeater SL or about 70 grams with the Ti model. Personally, I like the freedom the Eggbeaters supply. I have been using the Ti model (about 230 grams per pair) for about a year now. I absolutely LOVE THEM!


----------



## IAmtnbikr (May 17, 2008)

Duckman said:


> That 295gm Fast Fred rear tire barely counts as a tire for more then anything more then a dirt path. IMO your giving up waaaaaay too much ridability with a tire(yes I have a couple 2.0 Fast Freds) like that.


It's suited perfectly for our local trails. They're hardpack with some roots but not much else. Some sandy areas and rocks but not much at all. I had no traction problems whatsoever with the Mt. Baldy on the back and it has even less tread than the FF (which weighs more like 350g) does.


----------



## protocol_droid (Jul 7, 2004)

guys, mistake on my part. The seller above is not where I bought my cycle king Ti cassettes. you can pm me for the seller's name. He doesn't have listed on ebay right now.


----------



## karstb (Jan 19, 2006)

Wouldn't be an 11-32 XTR a good compromise? Be honest, you don't really need a gear as low as 22-34. Or do you ride two rings on the XTR crank?


----------



## IAmtnbikr (May 17, 2008)

Down to 21.72 now with the XTR still on it.


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

nino said:


> interestingly only very few cassettes suffered from these rivets. i got very few complaints and there were several guys that ordered a second cassette for another bike after they were happy with what they got. i use also the "old" version on my own bikes without any problems at all.nevertheless these rivets got changed so ALL possible combinations of different setups should work without any glitches...
> 
> shown below:
> old VS new version


That's exactly the problem I have had with the one I bought from you, Nino. I should post up some pictures to show the rivets that are sticking up like your picture shows. Between the 4th and 5th cogs the chain rides on the rivets with my 9 speed chain and I have to keep shifting back and forth to get the chain to "settle" into a gear. I gave up during race season after one race of that shifting driving me nuts and pulled the cassette in favor of an XTR to finish the season.

Is there a way I could machine those rivets down so I could use the cassette I ponied up $300 to own and get my money's worth? I tried everything to get the cassette to work, but it just was too frustrating. Here it is on my bike before I pulled it:



BB


----------



## rensho (Mar 8, 2004)

BruceBrown said:


> That's exactly the problem I have had with the one I bought from you, Nino. I should post up some pictures to show the rivets that are sticking up like your picture shows. Between the 4th and 5th cogs the chain rides on the rivets with my 9 speed chain and I have to keep shifting back and forth to get the chain to "settle" into a gear. I gave up during race season after one race of that shifting driving me nuts and pulled the cassette in favor of an XTR to finish the season.
> 
> Is there a way I could machine those rivets down so I could use the cassette I ponied up $300 to own and get my money's worth? I tried everything to get the cassette to work, but it just was too frustrating. Here it is on my bike before I pulled it:
> 
> ...


Any chance Nino would swap it out with a good cassette? One with the rivets designed correctly?


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

rensho said:


> Any chance Nino would swap it out with a good cassette? One with the rivets designed correctly?


That would obviously be cool. Or perhaps I could send him the two sections of the cassette that have the protruding rivets for exchange/machining or whatever.

BB


----------



## dookie (Sep 6, 2005)

i'm running a 12-25 dura ace. largest 4-5 cogs are ti. ~170g w/lockring, per the weightweenies.com listing.

32x25 is low enough for pretty much anything i do (ok, i'm a monster)...and if not 22x25 will get me up anything. i see no reason to run 30t+ cogs.

just a thought.


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

dookie said:


> 32x25 is low enough for pretty much anything i do (ok, i'm a monster)...and if not 22x25 will get me up anything. i see no reason to run 30t+ cogs.


Genetics. No amount of training has resulted in the ability to produce more power with these chicken legs, so the 30t+ cassettes are needed by some of us in certain situations. 



BB


----------



## Bikeon (Apr 17, 2008)

What do You think about this Soul - Kozak Cassette 125g / aluminium alloy 7075 T6 / CNC machined / Number of teeth 32, 28, 24, 21, 18, 16, 14, 12, 11 / price 119 €. Race day only


----------



## IAmtnbikr (May 17, 2008)

I don't think that the aluminum cassette would have much other than a race-only lifespan, and that may be very short and not worth the cost. Went to the DA 12-27 cassette. I do have a second set of wheels for mild rides with our 9-yr old daughter and will get a 105/Ultegra level cassette to put on there so chain length is not an issue. They're fairly heavy but work fine for those rides. X223 rims laced to Formula 4-bolt hubs with Formula 160/140 rotors. Tubes are Maxxis Ultralights which are a little beefier than the Flyweights. The old Specialized Rockster front/Mt Baldy rear found their way onto that wheelset too.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

Since you run a triple in front - 12-27 Dura Ace 9-speed. On your bike the lowest gear will be just fine. You can keep the 11-34 on your heavy wheelset.

Do you have a climb around that you run in 22/34? Or even in 22/30?


----------



## Batas (Jan 16, 2004)

Curmy said:


> Since you run a triple in front - 12-27 Dura Ace 9-speed. On your bike the lowest gear will be just fine. You can keep the 11-34 on your heavy wheelset.
> 
> Do you have a climb around that you run in 22/34? Or even in 22/30?


 Triple front, ultegra 12-27 rear, dura-ace 12-27 on the way. :thumbsup: Very good combo.


----------



## mechBgon (Jan 28, 2007)

Batas said:


> Triple front, ultegra 12-27 rear, dura-ace 12-27 on the way. :thumbsup: Very good combo.


Personally, I find the 11T useful, so I'd have to weigh that tradeoff. 11-32T XT user here.


----------



## IAmtnbikr (May 17, 2008)

DA 12-27 it is. With that cassette, less links in chain, and strapping tape now at 21.55.


----------



## Duckman (Jan 12, 2004)

mechBgon said:


> Personally, I find the 11T useful, so I'd have to weigh that tradeoff. 11-32T XT user here.


Just add an 11t to the 12-27. ..and drop the 14t. Then it goes 11-12-13-15-17..and so on. This give you back some of the overlap you lose w the road cog.

I raced that setup for yrs. I now race 11-32XTs mostly now since they are about as light as the XTRs at fraction of the cost. Even for the NC mtns, the lowest combo w the road cogs was plenty for climbs. Its because you have to shift from the middle sooner with the road cogs. I like staying in the middle. Less to go wrong and otherwise think about in the heat of battle. I rarely if ever use the granny when racing reg XC w the 11-32. Not the case w the road cog.


----------



## IAmtnbikr (May 17, 2008)

......


----------



## gearhead313 (Aug 21, 2006)

i cant believe you run a triple up front! I've gone 1x9 with the truvativ noir 1:1 and lost almost 300g. I run an xtr 11-34 with teh 32f ring and I climb hills people puke at the top of... ok, i puke too 

If you keep the granny, i'd go 12-27 dura-ace with a kmc x10sl chain in a heartbeat.


----------



## IAmtnbikr (May 17, 2008)

gearhead313 said:


> i cant believe you run a triple up front! I've gone 1x9 with the truvativ noir 1:1 and lost almost 300g. I run an xtr 11-34 with teh 32f ring and I climb hills people puke at the top of... ok, i puke too
> 
> If you keep the granny, i'd go 12-27 dura-ace with a kmc x10sl chain in a heartbeat.


Lol, I know... the more I looked at things I realized how the 22t is almost just along for the ride. May as well use it if it's there so the 12-27 was the most logical choice. May consider the chain later on.

Edit... 179g for the DA 12-27 with lockring, and 232g for the XTR 952 11-34 with lockring. Dropped 53g with the cassette and still kept that nice Shimano shift quality.


----------



## dejacky (Jun 27, 2006)

thanks everyone, it looks like I'll be trying the cycle king titanium cassette to shed some weight from my SRAM PG-850, 11/34T, 8 SPEED cassette.


----------



## dejacky (Jun 27, 2006)

nino, do you make a mtb 8 speed lightweight cassette? if so, how much does it weigh and cost?


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

Nino is there a new 11-32 version coming ?

Any changes ?


----------



## protocol_droid (Jul 7, 2004)

nino said:


> the new versions are all lighter
> 
> @dejacky: sorry - no 8-speed


so what's differnet with the "SL" versions that's 7g lighter.


----------



## IAmtnbikr (May 17, 2008)

I just couldn't bring myself to try one of those with so many reports of shift quality problems. I figured the 177g DA 12-27 setup with a triple up front was the best combination of weight/performance.


----------



## rensho (Mar 8, 2004)

With 1x9, I find the 11T a must. Running 2x9, you can run a 34 or 36T middle, and get away with a 12T in back.
While I like the roadie cassettes, I find a close cog spread not working all that well for MTB. I find myself almost never being satisfied with a single cog change on the roadie cassette; too little change. Whereas the 11/32 works really well for MTB.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

IAmtnbikr said:


> I just couldn't bring myself to try one of those with so many reports of shift quality problems. I figured the 177g DA 12-27 setup with a triple up front was the best combination of weight/performance.


:thumbsup:

I feel that 11-34 is for a double. XTR front shifts smooth.

But - given the choice I would get 11-28. That would be perfect. Apparently Shimano now 11-28 SLX 9-sp cassette, but it is on Australian site, but not on US one. Its weight is 245g, I would guess it is geared for downhill? Sub 200g 11-28 would be perfect.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

protocol_droid said:


> so what's differnet with the "SL" versions that's 7g lighter.


@Rensho:
sorry - you delete pictures and info of some new cassettes with even lighter weight but let all those direct ebay-links in the thread?? what's the point? while i am offering detailed info without any hint or mentioning of a source or direct link others post direct links to buyers where you don't even know what you get exactly (old or new version...?). This is a thread about a lightweight cassette so any info on such a cassette should be welcomed. i tried to be as neutral as can be. even now. I know i am in a dilemma here but i think i remained as neutral as can be. just sharing new info that no other can offer.

Anyway - The initial question was if it would be possible to shave 40-45g with a 11-34 cassette. So my answer is YES you can save as much as 66g over XTR with those new 11-34 titanium cassettes (180g) !

the SL-Kits repace the standard aluminium spacers and steel 11t cog with lighter plastic spacers and a cnc-machined 11t cog out of titanium....


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

Need more reviews really - theres one at fairwheelsbikes saying its fine - shifts well but not XTR well.


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*reviews...*



Tiffster said:


> Need more reviews really - theres one at fairwheelsbikes saying its fine - shifts well but not XTR well.


i can understand. However don't make the mistake to read reviews from other sellers cassettes! Even if they do come from the same manufacturer BUT they changed in quality over the time. I got complaints from guys using cassettes from other sellers with problems i never heard of. so i can only guess the quality is quite different on different sellers cassettes. i can stand behind my product and i will also agree on it's faults if there are. I also changed cassettes where it was needed.

But very few cassettes actually caused problems. I had trouble with only 3 or 4 of the 1st generation 11-34 cassettes where obviously the tolerances of those pins caused troubles. Other than that the cassettes do very well. The 1st generation also still needed a certain break-in as the cogs had rather sharp edges from the machining process. During this break-in the shifting was not 100%perfect but the longer they got used the better they became as the edges get rounded and allow for smooth shifts. The newer edition has this corrected. Cogs are almost shiny and smooth so they don't need any break-in anymore.

Interestingly you point out to 2 negative comments but forget that there are more positive feedbacks in the net as well.

anyway - i'm definitely the wrong guy to tell you how they perform. I personally use the 1st generation on my own bikes.


----------



## rensho (Mar 8, 2004)

nino said:


> @Rensho:
> sorry - you delete pictures and info of some new cassettes with even lighter weight but let all those direct ebay-links in the thread?? what's the point? while i am offering detailed info without any hint or mentioning of a source or direct link others post direct links to buyers where you don't even know what you get exactly (old or new version...?). This is a thread about a lightweight cassette so any info on such a cassette should be welcomed. i tried to be as neutral as can be. even now. I know i am in a dilemma here but i think i remained as neutral as can be. just sharing new info that no other can offer.


OT: Yes, you put us in a difficult predicament. You don't advertise, but pawn your stuff off on the forums, and bad mouth other products. We discuss removing you from the forum weekly.

The links here to ebay ads are not from the sellers, so we don't have any issues with them. If they were, they'd be removed immediately.

There is another seller in the GPS forum. He is there to resell GPS products. Once advised of MTBR policies, he gladly obliged and advertised with MTBR the same day. Anyone else trying to directly use MTBR to pawn there wares will get the same treatment. If they disparage other people's products, they will be asked to leave. We've obviously bent over backwards so far in your case, I've formed 15-20 loops. The policy is pretty clear, and basic. You and MTBR are both in the business of making money. This server you use to pawn your stuff for free costs $35K/month to lease. _Can you comprehend that?_

*Maybe you haven't caught on, but this is NOT the free place for Nino to advertise what's new in Nino's shop! Pictures or not.*

Back to our thread.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

rensho said:


> This server you use to pawn your stuff for free costs $35K/month to lease.


OT.. That's steep. Not sure what your backend is, but I could not imagine this has to be in more then a 10K per month range..


----------



## rensho (Mar 8, 2004)

Curmy said:


> OT.. That's steep. Not sure what your backend is, but I could not imagine this has to be in more then a 10K per month range..


It's been shopped. I should have wrote 'servers'. There be a lot of servers and fat pipes allowing us to BS and sell stuff on the forums at 2 sec page loads. You ever see some of these picture threads? Oh my...


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

nino said:


> i can stand behind my product and i will also agree on it's faults if there are. *I also changed cassettes where it was needed*.
> 
> I had trouble with only 3 or 4 of the 1st generation 11-34 cassettes where obviously the tolerances of those pins caused troubles.


Why have you not offered me a replacement for my obviously (admitted by you) faulty cassette?


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

BlownCivic said:


> Why have you not offered me a replacement for my obviously (admitted by you) faulty cassette?


Because i got new ones just 2 days ago. I had replaced cassettes with others of the same series which then worked flawless. Just now i have a guy who wants to buy another cassette who had one of those faulty ones that i replaced. But that was over here in europe and that was when i still had some left. Shipping overseas fore and aft is a bit expensive if you can't be sure if it's ok afterwards.
Just contact me again!


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

nino said:


> Because i got new ones just 2 days ago. I had replaced cassettes with others of the same series which then worked flawless. Just now i have a guy who wants to buy another cassette who had one of those faulty ones that i replaced. But that was over here in europe and that was when i still had some left. Shipping overseas fore and aft is a bit expensive if you can't be sure if it's ok afterwards.
> Just contact me again!


I will speak up as a customer. I can attest to Nino's customer service. After Rensho suggested earlier in this thread after my post to contact Nino, he is replacing my 1st generation 11-34 cassette due to the rivets. Mine had the rivets sticking out (such as the one Nino shows in the picture earlier in this thread) causing some difficulties.

Thumbs up Nino. :thumbsup: If the 2nd generation cassette removes the problem I was having I will be one happy customer. And thanks to Rensho for the suggestion. Those pictures of the rivets were the "Ah, hah..." light bulb moment.

BB


----------



## nino (Jan 13, 2004)

*support...*



BruceBrown said:


> I will speak up as a customer. I can attest to Nino's customer service. After Rensho suggested earlier in this thread after my post to contact Nino, he is replacing my 1st generation 11-34 cassette due to the rivets. Mine had the rivets sticking out (such as the one Nino shows in the picture earlier in this thread) causing some difficulties.
> 
> Thumbs up Nino. :thumbsup: If the 2nd generation cassette removes the problem I was having I will be one happy customer. And thanks to Rensho for the suggestion. Those pictures of the rivets were the "Ah, hah..." light bulb moment.
> 
> BB


as mentioned already i can really stand behind "my" product and don't have to hide anything. the 11-34 had indeed issues although as mentioned only very few. Rest assured that quite a few were sold and only 3 or 4 had these problems. It seems that on these few cassettes the rivets stick out more than on others.

I was riding all different sizes on my own bikes before offering them and never had any issues. However i noted the sharp edges caused some hesitations initially that went away with use. I was telling about this right from the beginning. I also added some intructions to each cassette telling about this and i also told in the forums about it. I wasn't aware of the faulty 11-34 cassettes until those guys came back to me telling they tried everything but the cassette would still not perform good. That's when i realized that on certain cassettes there might be this problem. I immediately started exchanging them. I wouldn't post detailed pictures if i had to hide something here.

I don't see any hints of this kind on other sellers listings. I can completely understand when people leave bad reviews when you pay a certain amount and get a cassette with so-so shifting. Those people can't know what it's all about so they are unhappy and may leave bad comments in different forums. I can only say that i get many,many positive feedbacks. My customers knew right away that the cassettes needed a certain mileage to perform. There's other items on our bikes that also need break-in. We all know that a brandnew discbrake needs some mileage to perform so we don't complain if it doesn't offer full power right away. That's because we understand what it is all about, that pads+rotor need to align and break-in to perform good. If you know what it's all about you allow the part to break-in.

anyway - those cassettes do perform. if they are from the newer generation you shouldn't have any issues at all. if they are from a previous batch just make sure to put some miles on them.


----------



## Datalogger (Jul 5, 2008)

How have these cassettes held up? Strong enough for a 250+lb Clyde?

My weight is up because I am into weightlifting and bodybuilding and spend the winter in the gym. I normally weigh 230. (Still rather heavy.) My strength goes up alot with my weight (but endurance sure does take a hit.)

I have 2 SRAM 990's, a 980, a 970 XTR and a 770 XT. The 770 is the only cassette that I have serious miles on and it has held up fine.

Thanks!


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Have you tried a Dura Ace 12-27 cassette? Is a 27t gearing ok for you? My modified DA 11-27 weighs just 176g....and plenty of cog to climb.


----------



## Datalogger (Jul 5, 2008)

I might be able to run a 32, but no way a 27 would work. It's very hilly around here, and I'm very heavy. Lol.

Thanks though Zachariah.


----------



## Tiffster (Jan 30, 2008)

I've now got one myself im 90kg dunno what that is in lbs.

They should hold up fine - are you questioning wear or strenght in the sense do the break etc ?


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

Datalogger said:


> I might be able to run a 32, but no way a 27 would work. It's very hilly around here, and I'm very heavy. Lol.


Since you are a data logger - next time you ride around, log the data on how often do you actually put your bike into 22/32. Next gear is probably 22/28.

I do keep 11-34 on a 2x9 AM setup, as I find it more useful to have large gaps between gears - but I was easily clearing anything where I still have enough traction in 22/30, and even switching to 24t front, I do not think I have yet switched to 24/34. And that is on a 34lb bike.

On a lightweight bike with a triple in front, 27t is more then plenty for me. It is just one gear up.


----------



## Datalogger (Jul 5, 2008)

90KG is about 200 lbs. I'm more worried about strength, but at that much $$ wear is important too.

My middle crankring on my XTR Crank is Ti/carbon, and has held up great.


Curmy-I have noticed in the past that on long steep climbs I spend a decent amount of time in my 34 & 30 sprockets on my cassette, and often wish I had something lower. Percentage wise, the total time is very low. But without the 30/34 sprockets, I would be pushing my bike, lol.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

Datalogger said:


> 90KG is about 200 lbs. I'm more worried about strength, but at that much $$ wear is important too.


I am 93kg, and there is certainly no problem with strength or wear on 27 as compared to 32 or 34.



Datalogger said:


> Curmy-I have noticed in the past that on long steep climbs I spend a decent amount of time in my 34 & 30 sprockets on my cassette, and often wish I had something lower.


Maybe getting off and walking is faster? 

Jokes aside, yes, if you find it necessary, it is so. I just noticed that many people make assumptions about gearing without checking them.. Recently one guy here argued that pushing 27t will require some supehuman fitness, only to observe later on, that on his bike he can not even switch to the last sprocket with front in 22, due to tire interference.

Personally, I did use 30t and even 34t on 34lb 160mm and 24lb 10mm FS bikes, but rarely even get to 27 on the exact same climbs on a 20lb hardtail.


----------



## Datalogger (Jul 5, 2008)

Sometimes I'm sure it would be faster to walk. Lol. But I stick in there and keep sucking wind until I recover. I could probably pace myself and not need the 30/34, but I have a habit of going as fast as possible until I can't go any more. Haha.


----------

